# Unused Vignette



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a 2010 Swiss Motorway Vignette which is valid until the end of January 2011.

It has never been affixed, and I am unlikely to be back in Switzerland in time to use it.

If anyone can make use of it, drop me a PM with an address to send it.


----------



## gwd869 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Thursdaychild,
I have sent PM.

Regards
gwd869


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Snapped up very quickly.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Snapped up very quickly.


Damn! too slow!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

There was a bit of a curfuffle on another forum when someone else said they had one for sale. A complaint was made for the ad to be removed, since to be legal the vignette has to be stuck to the screen, so seller and purchaser were shockingly trying to defraud the Swiss!

http://www.eda.admin.ch/eda/en/home/topics/intorg/un/unge/gepri/manveh/manve8.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If its not been stuck to a screen, which the OP mentions then can't see there would be a problem. AFAIK they're not sold registered to a particular vehicle or reg no.
Once they are on a screen then thats different, not that you can get the buggers off without damaging them anyway. Tried that :roll: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

We had 2 vignettes left over after our summer hols to Switzerland as a result of upgrading from a caravan (that annoys a caravanner friend of mine  ) to a MH over 3.5 tons. I'd already bought the vignettes in preparation for the trip before we decided to change. We sold them both on ebay. They went for less than we paid for them  but at least we got something back. So if you're after a vignette have a look on ebay as you may get a bargain.


----------

